# P-O-P T-Shirt Displays



## Jwasa (Dec 5, 2006)

Working with a company to design cardboard T-Shirt Displays, looking for any effective design considerations for acheiving maximum results. They will be placed in non-traditional retail service stores, in the pet services industry.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Try here: displays related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## lukethespook (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi,

Did you find a good company to work with for designing/manufacturing T shirt displays?

Regards
Luke


----------



## The Youngin (Nov 26, 2007)

If you are still looking for this let me know. I happen to own two companies, one does screen printing while the other does retail displays for fortune 500 companies to small start-ups. I would be more than happy to help you with any questions if you have any. 
Jason


----------

